# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  When you lucid and want sex, who do you want sex with?

## Lucidness

For me, when im not lucid it will probobly be a school female teacher.

----------


## Darkmatters

Well, since I've started trying to lucid dream, I've had one very brief lucid experience, and it was with Lady Gaga....

----------


## fieldy

> Well, since I've started trying to lucid dream, I've had one very brief lucid experience, and it was with Lady Gaga....



i think that would put me off for life  :Eek:

----------


## XeL

> i think that would put me off for life



Hahaha, agreed.

I have had sex with Misa Campo.

----------


## Exdream

> Hahaha, agreed.
> 
> I have had sex with Misa Campo.



Nice  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

This thread delivers.

----------


## Seeker

> Well, since I've started trying to lucid dream, I've had one very brief lucid experience, and it was with Lady Gaga....



Hey, that's one of the things lucid dreaming is good for.  Experiencing all kinds of weird stuff in a consequence free environment.   :woohoo:

----------


## mrdeano

Anything that vaguely resembles a goth, emo or ginger. XD

----------


## Zelzahim

Anyone within a 3 meter range^^

----------


## jarrhead

Anything with a heartbeat^^

----------


## mini0991

Anything^^

----------


## alicexdoll

uhm. Bella Swan or Alice Cullen. Or both.

*blushes*

----------


## jarrhead

Don't know who alice is, but Bella's got a glorius rear.  ::D:

----------


## JamesLD

when i become lucid and want to have sex, i usually go after the first chick i see

----------


## Pieman

dinosaurs

----------


## jarrhead

@[email protected]

Dino's?

----------


## Dylan Tinning

I would have to say... Krystal Forscutt  ::D:

----------


## Pieman

what can i say, jurassic park was like an erotic thriller to me

----------


## alicexdoll

haha, dinosaurs.

also, Ellen Page.
or Brad Pitt.
or a Dallas Cowboys cheerleader.
or pornstar Madison Young. mmm.

now i REALLY wanna go lucid, lol.

----------


## I_C_U

Well ... I did get horny once ( lol ? ) but I tried to resist, I wouldn't want to waste valuble time on something like that ... I'd rather do things that I can't do IRL.

----------


## Gutts

The last time I tried to have sex in a dream, my penis detached itself and floated away.  I was left staring at the smooth empty spot it used to be wondering where to go from there.

----------


## Aryn

> The last time I tried to have sex in a dream, my penis detached itself and floated away.  I was left staring at the smooth empty spot it used to be wondering where to go from there.



Best answer yet.

----------


## CarmineEternity



----------


## Maria92

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...eautiful+women

I'd say about 30% of that thread...specifically...


*Spoiler* for _Many, many low-quality pics ahead_: 








(Cosplay, ftw)












Flawless face








Glasses, ftw




That would be the tip of the iceberg, and yes, I have a soft spot for Asian girls. ^_^

----------


## jarrhead

I would look, but im in a crowded computers class! LOL

----------


## Stardrowned

i wanna have lesbian sex with elizabeth bathory in a tub of blood.

and i'm a guy.

hell yeah.

----------


## jarrhead

> http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...eautiful+women
> 
> I'd say about 30% of that thread...specifically...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Many, many low-quality pics ahead_: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 6th, and 8th.

----------


## Muggler

I wouldn't pick anyone in particular. I would wander in an urbanized area, and find a nice looking one.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Ummm well i would want her

----------


## jarrhead

> Ummm well i would want her



That would certainly be fun.

 :boogie:

----------


## Dylan Tinning

Well i could call this picture a reason to LD  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Reaps

I have done it with neytiri before out of avatar, and I would love to do it again doggie style it was good  :tongue2:  but yeah it be either her or some porn star like this chick

----------


## jarrhead

> I have done it with neytiri before out of avatar,




That is certainly interesting.

----------


## Exdream

> *I have done it with neytiri*  before out of avatar,



Only on Dreamviews.....
 :tongue2:

----------


## jarrhead

> Only on Dreamviews.....



Haha, exactly.

----------


## Exdream

> Haha, exactly.



I'm kidding actually, Rule 34 bro, rule 34.
If you don't know what I'm talking about, don't ask, you'll be doing yourself a favor  :wink2:

----------


## jarrhead

I know what that is, mate.

and i'm waiting for it's delivery. hahaha.

----------


## Exdream

> I know what that is, mate.
> 
> and i'm waiting for it's delivery. hahaha.



Just wait for the DVD, Cameron said they had to cut it from the movie but it will show a cut scene where it shows how Navi mate LOL

Horny bastards the lot of ye  :tongue2:

----------


## jarrhead

> Just wait for the DVD, Cameron said they had to cut it from the movie but it will show a cut scene where it shows how Navi mate



LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!

 ::D:

----------


## Hypnic Jerk

Did any of you climax in a lucid dream?
Always wake up just seconds before it.
Any suggestions to calm yourself down while doing it?

----------


## Lucidness

neytiri is ugly.

----------


## jarrhead

> neytiri is ugly.



I am not a fan of (dreadlocks?)  but no complaints here, boss!


So I had an interesting quesiton:

You know how they bond with plants and animals so they can use mind control.  What happens if they tie up with each other? lol

----------


## Maria92

> Did any of you climax in a lucid dream?
> Always wake up just seconds before it.
> Any suggestions to calm yourself down while doing it?



I've climaxed in non-lucids, sure. For lucid dreams, you gotta kind of approach sex with a hit-and-run attitude. Instead of getting all worked up and romantic, you kinda gotta go more with "Okay, I'm gonna have sex now." If you're far enough under, you don't have to stop with just one climax, either. Personal best in a non-lucid is three in a row.  :wink2: 





> I am not a fan of (dreadlocks?)  but no complaints here, boss!
> 
> 
> So I had an interesting quesiton:
> 
> You know how they bond with plants and animals so they can use mind control.  What happens if they tie up with each other? lol



Freaking do it. Also keep in mind that the sensory experiences are combined. If you could pull it off...wow.

----------


## jarrhead

> Freaking do it. Also keep in mind that the sensory experiences are combined. If you could pull it off...wow.



I always subconsciously shift into Jake, and Neytiri is literally my DG, no lie. ( :woohoo: )

Next time i'm lucid (which is always on pandora....) I will try to combine our hairs.  Zahelu, is what they call making the bond?  ::D:

----------


## Abra

> dinosaurs



You are a good person. :}

----------


## jarrhead

> Freaking do it. Also keep in mind that *the sensory experiences are combined*. If you could pull it off...wow.




I just caught this after reading it four times.. That would make lucid sex absolutely phenomenal.

----------


## Reaps

You know those things they use to bond imagine having that put on your dick or inside you  :tongue2: . Next time I fuck neytiri Doggie style prehaps I will try it

----------


## Ethereal

Euh, for fucks' sake guys, even I liked Avatar, *but enough with it.* Neytiri is an ugly cat, with a friggin *tail.* You are as bad as Twilight fans - sure, Avatar has nice scenery, but at least Kirsten Stewart is tappable.

Anyway, me, probably quite a lot of girls from my school, or Susan Coffey.

----------


## jarrhead

> Euh, for fucks' sake guys, even I liked Avatar, *but enough with it.* Neytiri is an ugly cat, with a friggin *tail.* You are as bad as Twilight fans - sure, Avatar has nice scenery, but at least Kirsten Stewart is tappable.



Your chances of getting with Kristen Stewart and Neytiri are equally the same.
So what's the problem here?

----------


## Reaps

> Euh, for fucks' sake guys, even I liked Avatar, *but enough with it.* Neytiri is an ugly cat, with a friggin *tail.* You are as bad as Twilight fans - sure, Avatar has nice scenery, but at least Kirsten Stewart is tappable.
> 
> Anyway, me, probably quite a lot of girls from my school, or Susan Coffey.



I argee with JarrHead and I also want this girl so for fucks' sake calm down  :tongue2:

----------


## Tiklish

I always want to find one of my favorite celebrities, but sadly that's the one thing I've never been able to control in a lucid dream.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Sex is one of the best things to do in a LD. For me it is this way because i know i can have sex with whoever the hell i want, anyone i know, any of my friends, there moms, there sisters, there cousin, who the hell ever. Havent succeeded to get to the sex part though in the dream, i summon them and then i got too excited and dream ended 

 :Sad:

----------


## jarrhead

It's only great for me cause i'm a 14 year old virgin. hahaha.

----------


## sheogorath

> It's only great for me cause i'm a 14 year old virgin. hahaha.



... That was a typo, right. This forum is 15 and up.


I wouldnt do a celeb. Except for a few, most are over rated to me. Lesbian sex is my main goal. I am a guy and wonder what it feels like. But I too call 34 on avatar characters.

Another thing is that thing that the had a topic a while back that would allow you to record dreams. If that ever exists, there will be rule 34 on all. Ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Elem3nt0

whats rule 34

----------


## Maria92

> ... That was a typo, right. This forum is 15 and up.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt do a celeb. Except for a few, most are over rated to me. Lesbian sex is my main goal. I am a guy and wonder what it feels like. But I too call 34 on avatar characters.
> 
> Another thing is that thing that the had a topic a while back that would allow you to record dreams. If that ever exists, there will be rule 34 on all. Ha ha ha ha ha



Check the announcements: the JM ban is lifted.  :wink2: 





> whats rule 34



Rule 34: There is porn of it, no exceptions.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> It's only great for me cause i'm a 14 year old virgin. hahaha.



I thought you said you were a Marine or something lol?

----------


## jarrhead

Nope. Just cause it says jarrhead doesn't mean it has any military reference.  :tongue2:

----------


## jarrhead

> Rule 34: There is porn of it, no exceptions.



If there isn't yet, it is currently in the making.

----------


## Leviatahon

call me a freak ir you want but i would have to say Neytiri  ::D:

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i would have to say my best friend.. I am sorry, she is just sooooooo sexy

----------


## jarrhead

Haha spirit, I swear i've seen your face before. I also see you're in raleigh.

Have I happened to see you playing guitar at SamAsh?  ::D: 

And yes, that chick si hootttt

----------


## Maria92

> i would have to say my best friend.. I am sorry, she is just sooooooo sexy



Hehe, there are some cuties in the real world I could go for.  :wink2:  It would be fun to go up to them the next day and say, "Yeah, you WISH you remembered last night!"

----------


## Leviatahon

> Hehe, there are some cuties in the real world I could go for.  It would be fun to go up to them the next day and say, "Yeah, you WISH you remembered last night!"



i got to do that once. it was so funny  ::lol::

----------


## jarrhead

Oh that would be a lot of fun! hahahaha!

----------


## CarmineEternity

*





 Originally Posted by Ethereal


 Susan Coffey.



Susan Coffey WOW
*

----------


## Mrmike2

Well I have a "Dream Mansion" with butlers and cooks. Where the "Bat Cave" would be there's a train track. and I choose a Hair Colour or Race and they appear in front of me. They don"t resemble any one a know but it works. Theres also a guy side but I've never been there.

----------


## jarrhead

> *
> 
> Susan Coffey WOW
> *



she's hot.

----------


## Ethereal

Yes, and also lacking a tail. What's not to like?

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

When I'm lucid I usually try and dream walk to my girl friend. Sometimes when Im lucid & Im talking to a spirit guide I am forced to or you could say I fall out of lucidity slightly, to have sex with them.

The last time I had sex or tried to with a random "dream character" I actually had a test of wills with what a psychologist might call a hypnopompic hallucination but I call a demon. I had a dream that I attained lucidity in. 

A female friend of mine who had the hots for me in real life calls me in a dream. She is pissed b/c I blow her off. I invite her over b/c one of my signals that lets me know I am experiencing shared dreaming is that I get phone call. So, in the dream she asks to spend the night. She wants to sleep in the same bed with me with her pants of and nothing but her t-shirt.  I thought to myself no Im not going to have sex with her..... Then I was like yes... Then no & so forth. Well, as the dream fades out while I am still concious and the dream was so real I could feel her in the bed next to me.

I thought the experience had ended but when I "awoke" I could feel someone in my bed. I opened my eyes & I saw her in the bed next to me just as plain as day. I could feel her legs intertwined with mine! I thought to myself no way! I told myself that this was a dream & tried to go back to sleep.  I went back to sleep and woke up again and I didn't see her. Then I was relieved. I closed my eyes and relaxed. Then I felt someone kick me. I opened my eyes & there she was again. I was like okay if this is really I will roll over and put my penis in the crack of her ass & then I will know b/c she should either freak out or we'd start spooning.  Well, she started spooning. I was like whoah!! This would totally be screwing with my relation ship with my girl friend.  Then I rolled back on my back  & tried to reason what in the hell was happening. All the while I am feeling someone or something moving in the bed. I look over one last time so I think and say okay if she is really in my bed then I will reach over & pretend to accidentally put my hand all up in her face. So I reached over and even managed to stick my finger in the bridge of her eye & feel her warm breath with the other fingers. 

I rolled over and was freaking out b/c I had a huge morning wood & loads of temptation. I thought I might just rub one out. I reasoned if this is just a really strange dream no harm right? I thought na I felt as though there was some cruel joke being played on me or though I might make a mistake that would taint my relationship with this friend.  Then I look over at the bed b/c I no longer felt a weight on the matress. To my surprise a demon was floating in mid air in all of its globs of ectoplasm or whatever. I was frozen & could not move. A moment passed and what felt like a blink I got out of bed as quickly as I could & turned to face my assailant and there was nothing there. There wasn't even so much as a creepiness left in the room.  

This was the last time I had sex or even thought about it with a "random" dream character. I just thought I'd share b/c the story is pretty interesting no matter whether it was the dream of ordinary waking consciousness or not impressed me to a great degree on all levels that I have never felt the same since in regards to my animalistic impulses.

----------


## Maria92

Sounds like multiple false awakenings and HH, I'd say. Don't think I would go jumping to "demon" over that...seems like the bad experience sort of traumatized you. Somehow, I get a feeling that if you were to ever drop by ED, I'd get a real kick out of debating with you...

----------


## jarrhead

> When I'm lucid I usually try and dream walk to my girl friend. Sometimes when Im lucid & Im talking to a spirit guide I am forced to or you could say I fall out of lucidity slightly, to have sex with them.
> 
> The last time I had sex or tried to with a random "dream character" I actually had a test of wills with what a psychologist might call a hypnopompic hallucination but I call a demon. I had a dream that I attained lucidity in. 
> 
> A female friend of mine who had the hots for me in real life calls me in a dream. She is pissed b/c I blow her off. I invite her over b/c one of my signals that lets me know I am experiencing shared dreaming is that I get phone call. So, in the dream she asks to spend the night. She wants to sleep in the same bed with me with her pants of and nothing but her t-shirt. I thought to myself no Im not going to have sex with her..... Then I was like yes... Then no & so forth. Well, as the dream fades out while I am still concious and the dream was so real I could feel her in the bed next to me.
> 
> I thought the experience had ended but when I "awoke" I could feel someone in my bed. I opened my eyes & I saw her in the bed next to me just as plain as day. I could feel her legs intertwined with mine! I thought to myself no way! I told myself that this was a dream & tried to go back to sleep. I went back to sleep and woke up again and I didn't see her. Then I was relieved. I closed my eyes and relaxed. Then I felt someone kick me. I opened my eyes & there she was again. I was like okay if this is really I will roll over and put my penis in the crack of her ass & then I will know b/c she should either freak out or we'd start spooning. Well, she started spooning. I was like whoah!! This would totally be screwing with my relation ship with my girl friend. Then I rolled back on my back & tried to reason what in the hell was happening. All the while I am feeling someone or something moving in the bed. I look over one last time so I think and say okay if she is really in my bed then I will reach over & pretend to accidentally put my hand all up in her face. So I reached over and even managed to stick my finger in the bridge of her eye & feel her warm breath with the other fingers. 
> 
> I rolled over and was freaking out b/c I had a huge morning wood & loads of temptation. I thought I might just rub one out. I reasoned if this is just a really strange dream no harm right? I thought na I felt as though there was some cruel joke being played on me or though I might make a mistake that would taint my relationship with this friend. Then I look over at the bed b/c I no longer felt a weight on the matress. To my surprise a demon was floating in mid air in all of its globs of ectoplasm or whatever. I was frozen & could not move. A moment passed and what felt like a blink I got out of bed as quickly as I could & turned to face my assailant and there was nothing there. There wasn't even so much as a creepiness left in the room. 
> ...



 
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

effectiveness is the greatest measure of truth. I disclosed my story to share my enjoyment of it. Thats all. TTYL

----------


## Leviatahon

> Yes, and also lacking a tail. What's not to like?



and what's wrong with a tail?

----------


## jarrhead

> Yes, and also lacking a tail. What's not to like?



The lack of a tail.

----------


## Lafos

Denise Milaini for sure.

----------


## Drokens

Last night I had a dream with Angelina Jolie. I don't usually have the major hots for her but she showed up and I wasn't complaining. It was one of those sex dreams where we can't quite find a place to have sex with in private. This wasn't lucid though, it should have been though. lol

----------


## Ethereal

> and what's wrong with a tail?



Nothing, if you're looking for balance. As something to stare at while hammering the bejesus out of a 'girl'? Everything. Plus it'd probably get in your face.

Anyway, all I'm saying is that it means you have tendencies towards animals or very prehistoric humans. Nothing 'wrong' with that, (interest in animals doesn't neccessarily mean you're going to assault them), but hardly a good sign for our species if half of the adolescent population (if this forum is a proper microcasm of the world) starts lusting after animals instead of women.





> The lack of a tail.



See above. I'd prefer to have a view of the female I'm banging, too.

Anyway, I'm a teenager as well. Question for any other teens: Is there anyone here who *is* content with naturally formed human females  :tongue2: ?

----------


## SKA

Tails don't excite me.
Pigtails might do the trick though.

I can't see what is wrong with a flesh and blood, down to earth, female human being.
It works for me.

Guess I could have quite a party with Angelina Jolie, Lizzy Caplan and Halle Berry in a persian style bathinghouse.

However I cannot seem to relate fur, tails or wings to Sexuality.

----------


## Banana

I would not prefer to have sex with any celebrities although i wouldnt complain if it happened. i tend to be around people i know and i dont know about you but the imagery of having sex with a girl i go to school with is alot hotter than having sex with a random stranger.

----------


## Maria92

> Nothing, if you're looking for balance. As something to stare at while hammering the bejesus out of a 'girl'? Everything. Plus it'd probably get in your face.
> 
> Anyway, all I'm saying is that it means you have tendencies towards animals or very prehistoric humans. Nothing 'wrong' with that, (interest in animals doesn't neccessarily mean you're going to assault them), but hardly a good sign for our species if half of the adolescent population (if this forum is a proper microcasm of the world) starts lusting after animals instead of women.
> 
> 
> 
> See above. I'd prefer to have a view of the female I'm banging, too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a teenager as well. Question for any other teens: Is there anyone here who *is* content with naturally formed human females ?



I don't take issue with it...I don't see any reason to bang a Na'vi, but hey, to each his own...and if we're really lucky, maybe the explosive population growth will be brought down.  ::D:

----------


## Leviatahon

> Nothing, if you're looking for balance. As something to stare at while hammering the bejesus out of a 'girl'? Everything. Plus it'd probably get in your face.
> 
> Anyway, all I'm saying is that it means you have tendencies towards animals or very prehistoric humans. Nothing 'wrong' with that, (interest in animals doesn't neccessarily mean you're going to assault them), but hardly a good sign for our species if half of the adolescent population (if this forum is a proper microcasm of the world) starts lusting after animals instead of women.
> 
> 
> 
> See above. I'd prefer to have a view of the female I'm banging, too.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a teenager as well. Question for any other teens: Is there anyone here who *is* content with naturally formed human females ?




Animals where the he'll did that come from I'm not that freaky!!!!

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

As a biological technicality human beings do have tails. Our tails are in grown but yes we have tails. They are our coccyx.

----------


## Motumz

> what can i say, jurassic park was like an erotic thriller to me



Ahahaha, what a beast!  ::banana::

----------


## jarrhead

> Ahahaha, what a* beast!*



 
hehe.. I see what you did there.

----------


## sheogorath

> hehe.. I see what you did there.



Speaking of that phrase. Boxxy.

----------


## lakeoffire

> Well, since I've started trying to lucid dream, I've had one very brief lucid experience, and it was with Lady Gaga....



Lucky  :tongue2: 

I haven't had any yet, unfortunately.

----------


## jarrhead

i've had a few experiences. Four in one night. No other experiences.

The navi were selling humans for prostitution, except, I don't remember paying.
One of them happened to be my friend.

----------


## Leviatahon

you had a dream about ur friend being a whore

----------


## jarrhead

no, the na'Vi were selling them as sex slaves. But she was more than willing.

----------


## Leviatahon

oh lmao            .

----------


## lakeoffire

Those sorts of dreams are always the best  :smiley:

----------


## Leviatahon

yes, yes they are  ::D:

----------


## jarrhead

They definitely are!!

----------


## Gutts

> Well, since I've started trying to lucid dream, I've had one very brief lucid experience, and it was with Lady Gaga....



With or without the penis?

----------


## sunshineDaydream

In waking life I'm a total prude, only sleeping with men and I'm very choosy.  But in dreamworld... well...

In lucid dreams I just grab a random dream character.  Male, female, robot, whatever doesn't matter.  Maybe one or ten, and I never really care where in I am.  Usually my DCs just go along with it, but I've had a few that just weren't intersted.

In non-lucids I always end up having sex with people I know in waking life but never even considered actually having sex with.

I've climaxed many times when I'm lucid, not so much when I'm not though.  But it took me a looooong time to be able to do it.  My best advice is lots of non successful attempts will eventually make it happen.

----------


## Darkmatters

> With or without the penis?



Wow... dude... if you can look at Lady Gaga and honestly think she's a man... seek therapy.... seriously.   ::lol::

----------


## Jenga

I'd say it varies. Some dreams I materialise my boyfriend and others it could be a passer by that I have made up. Usually a good looking man, no one in real life in particular. Maybe my mind creates what I fancy trying at any particular time.

----------


## Banana

> Speaking of that phrase. Boxxy.




yes

this has been a goal of mine for awhile

----------


## XeL

<3 Boxxy. If I would have a girlfriend like her my life would be perfect.

----------


## Banana

> <3 Boxxy. If I would have a girlfriend like her my life would be perfect.



Amen

10characterlimit

----------


## jarrhead

> Amen
> 
> 10characterlimit



yes.

 :Eek:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just have sex with whoever is around.  It normally turns really weird really fast.  I switch points of view, lose track of what I was doing, or have my parnter transform in weird ways.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

I almost did it with Jane from the volturi (from the twilight: new moon movie).  How about hayden panettiere.  She's been in about 2 or 3 of my ld's.  My personal favorite was one in which she dragged me off to a hotel room.  :boogie:  But sadly i woke up too soon.  :Sad:

----------


## EspadaInMyCloset

Did it with Evil James from Twilight XD. Got it for the bad boys, suppose  :tongue2: 

Off-Topic: Love the avatar, Grimmy.

----------


## dark_grimmjow

Thanks EspadaInMyCloset!  You have a cool avatar too.

----------


## lakeoffire

Frankly, there's several things I want to do in LDs, but I reckon I'll end up spending my first ones having sex with pretty much everyone and everything  :tongue2:

----------


## eppy

woah!alicexdoll. ellen page, and the actors that play alice and bella are 3 of my favorite people ever  ::banana::

----------


## Elem3nt0

Is lucid sex really hard to do, because everytime i attempt it, i wake up, probably too excited but i mean damn, its sex, how can you not be excited?

----------


## lakeoffire

I had it once (in my only LD so far), but I don't remember it too good now. It was 2 years ago.

----------


## jarrhead

> Is lucid sex really hard to do, because everytime i attempt it, i wake up, probably too excited but i mean damn, its sex, how can you not be excited?



I wake up just before climax. In my DJ (Pandora dreams from most recent moment) I had sex three times with some lady.  Although I didn't wake up from those.

Later, i started having sex with my friend, as the navi were selling them for prostitution.  Just before climax I woke up.

I closed my eyes layed down and went back in in seconds. I had to wake up and go back lucid four times before I finally finished.

----------


## Gutts

> Wow... dude... if you can look at Lady Gaga and honestly think she's a man... seek therapy.... seriously.



I was joking but don't think she's even a little bit attractive. Also google "lady gaga penis" and tell me there aren't a few too many pictures with a bulge where it shouldn't be lol.

----------


## lakeoffire

:O ingrates. I wish Lady Gaga would show up in one of my dreams  :wink2: 

Actually, she already did once. Wasn't anything to do with sex though  :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

> Is lucid sex really hard to do, because everytime i attempt it, i wake up, probably too excited but i mean damn, its sex, how can you not be excited?



I dunno...it's supposed to be pretty tricky, but I've had a lot of non-lucid sex, no problems.  :wink2:  Quietly protesting the 10 character limit

----------


## Xyster

I've tried multiple times to have dream sex, considering I have a list of close to 50 women that I want to do it with while lucid.  But it always goes one or two ways, they either wake me up once they touch me, not because I get excited, but apparently I'm not aloud to have dream sex, or they wont want to have sex, instead they will want to talk and talk and talk, about sex, and all the different variations of sex that they would like to engage in with me, and I listen, and nothing ever happens.  That's why I've never had dream sex before, even when I'm not lucid.

----------


## hellohihello

Your mom, because it had to be done

----------


## acidlife

For me it's always the first good looking woman i run into, they are always strangers.
One time i had to choose  ::D:  There was this really pretty woman standing like 2 meters behind another pretty woman who was dressed slutty,i wanted to go for the one who was furtest away from me but the slutty one stopped me and started kissing me and stuff,so i went with her  ::D: 

Only one time i had sex with someone from real life, at the time i was in love with that girl and i managed to summon her in my dream!  ::banana:: 

I have tried to with other real people, but in the dreams i trie to fly to their house,and by the time i get there i always wake up

----------


## XeL

> instead they will want to talk and talk and talk, about sex, and all the different variations of sex that they would like to engage in with me, and I listen, and nothing ever happens.



I don't know why, but this really made me laugh out loud.

----------


## Keitorin

> I don't know why, but this really made me laugh out loud.



Me too.  ::D: 

As for me...I'm not sure why I'd want to have to lucid sex. I have enough non-lucid sex dreams as it is, and of a wide variety. Guys, girls, threesomes, BDSM. 

If I got lucid and thought about having sex, I'd waste the time away wondering who I'd want to have sex with. My non-lucids do a good ob of choosing the person(s) for me. XD

Theeen again if I was wanting it enough, the nearest person might do. =P

----------


## Ethereal

> As for me...I'm not sure why I'd want to have to lucid sex. I have enough non-lucid sex dreams as it is, and of a wide variety. Guys, girls, threesomes, BDSM.



You're just waiting for the first horny schoolboy to come running along to drool, aren't you?

----------


## Elem3nt0

> You're just waiting for the first horny schoolboy to come running along to drool, aren't you?



Looks like she got one LOL

----------


## Ethereal

I'm not so into black leather and whips.

----------


## jarrhead

> I'm not so into black leather and whips.



And i'm not into blue skin.  :wink2: 


*Spoiler* for __ : 




I have been since 4th grade.

----------


## Leviatahon

> And i'm not into blue skin. 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for __ : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been since 4th grade.



not into blue skin my ass  ::lol::  Quietly protesting

----------


## Bluemangroup

I'd say Jillian Barberie
she's a sportscaster too :]

----------


## Leviatahon

> I'd say Jillian Barberie
> she's a sportscaster too :]



*jaw hits floor*

----------


## Elem3nt0

You guys wouldnt find sexin someone you actually know to be alot more fun than someone you dont know? I mean in the dream ofcourse. A question thas bugging me though, if the people that you know well, realy are carbon copy's of there figure, yet we dont know what they are like completely naked, does our mind make up a genitalia that we might like? If ive seen a picture of someone un clothed would that image carry on to the dream image? 

Sorry if thats hard to understand.

----------


## I_C_U

> You guys wouldnt find sexin someone you actually know to be alot more fun than someone you dont know? I mean in the dream ofcourse. A question thas bugging me though, if the people that you know well, realy are carbon copy's of there figure, yet we dont know what they are like completely naked, does our mind make up a genitalia that we might like? If ive seen a picture of someone un clothed would that image carry on to the dream image? 
> 
> Sorry if thats hard to understand.



lOl =D ... I guess that the dream will create itself by its own. What you mean is partialy right, as you could make it whatever way you want =P

----------


## Bluemangroup

Had to read that a couple of times but I know what you mean Elem3nt0.  I'm sure our brain would do a decent job cropping faces and putting them on similar bodies :p  Of course it wouldn't be realistic if the person you know was a little chubby and the body you saw in your dream was skinny or vice versa.

----------


## Ethereal

Anyone else foreseeing problems if you actually managed to get the chick in bed in the real world?

"Woah, what a letdown. You were so much hotter in my... nevermind."

----------


## Jesus0725

Denise Milani for sure.

----------


## Maria92

^ew            .^

----------


## Leviatahon

> ^ew            .^



WTF is wrong with you?

----------


## Maria92

Dude, those boobs are nasty...way too big, and they look kind of stretched out. Not attractive.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Not my type either. Most "hot" celebrities aren't though. They all look alike and have no depth. I kind of would go for a hot nerdy chick, but I do like hot asian girls. 

About the above post about imagining genitalia on someone you haven't seen naked:
  In my dreams my own penis is sometimes twice as big as it is in waking life.

----------


## Maria92

> Not my type either. Most "hot" celebrities aren't though. They all look alike and have no depth. I kind of would go for a hot nerdy chick, but I do like hot asian girls.



+1.  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## Ethereal

> In my dreams my own penis is sometimes twice as big as it is in waking life.



How do your dream partners feel about having to take a full 3"er?

 :wink2:

----------


## Maria92

Damn...if I had any more space in my signature, I would quote that...

----------


## I_C_U

I've mentione earlier that I wouldn't waste time on such stuff ... Boy how I was wrong !! Last night I had a sex dream, it was so realistic and vivid and I am begining to like 'em  =)

----------


## KingYoshi

Kate Beckinsale...........



beautiful.........

----------


## Dilbrater

I haven't had a LD yet, But I am thinking of Queen Latifah.

----------


## hellohihello

> WTF is wrong with you?







> Dude, those boobs are nasty...way too big, and they look kind of stretched out. Not attractive.



I'm with Mr Mario

----------


## Jesus0725

> I'm with Mr Mario



I'm just a big boobs fan. :woohoo:

----------


## jarrhead

Jesus, she's hot. (pun)

----------


## Gutts

If you don't want to bang Denise Milani you need to chiggidy check yourself before you wreck yourself.

I had a sex dream last night, and she started turning into a praying mantis halfway through.  It's hard to get off when this is looking at you.


Then I remembered praying mantis eat their mates, so I got the hell out of there.  Sex in dreams is cool but it seems like a waste, because you can do that in real life.  I can't fly or shoot lasers out of my dick in real life, so I'll stick with doing things like that.

----------


## lakeoffire

I hate it when stuff like that happens.

----------


## Xyster

Kate Beckinsale is on my list too.  I guess my first 2 would be Zooey Deschanel and Ariel Rebel.


*Spoiler* for _Links_: 



http://www.cbc.ca/gfx/images/arts/photos/2008/06/06/deschanel-zooey_584.jpg
http://arielrebeldiary.com/wp-conten...k-dress-01.jpg

----------


## Kolicusi

I am into creatures that I do not fully understand........ sentient things, don't worry. But I mean like it is nice to have your mate throw a curve ball at you while your doing it, unless it breaks your penis in half.

----------


## Rezzo

Uhh, someone hot?

On a more honest note, there seems to be some screwed up storyline in my dreams, which involves me having to have sex neither for pleasure or reproduction, but as a chore :/

Otherwise, it's someone hot, whether they're male or female, and I'm not gay.

----------


## jarrhead

lol Rezzo. as a chore..?

----------


## Rezzo

Yeah, I normally forget the fun factor in the sex, when I am having it.
Sometimes I don't, but normally I'm having sex with someone to save the planet or something.  :wink2:

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

> How do your dream partners feel about having to take a full 3"er?



HaHa!

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

I usually have sex with women; preferably attractive. Although I did once abuse a male.

----------


## VastAwakening

I usually have sex with the first attractive woman I see. Or I summon one to be my slave for a little bit xD

There was one encounter with Angelina Jolie, and it was really great until she grew a penis.... >.<

----------


## Elem3nt0

> I usually have sex with the first attractive woman I see. Or I summon one to be my slave for a little bit xD
> 
> There was one encounter with Angelina Jolie, and it was really great until she grew a penis.... >.<



Ah dude you just gave me a good idea. Ima dream about a hot sex slave palace LOL

----------


## CarmineEternity

*
Spoiler for Oil? Rope? Bombs? You want it? You want it?: 








Awwwwwwww yeah.*

----------


## Rezzo

> Ah dude you just gave me a good idea. Ima dream about a hot sex slave palace LOL



Like the Playboy Mansion, just without the dopey blondes and the old man?

----------


## Ninja

> For me, when im not lucid it will probobly be a school female teacher.



XD I'd have it with my crush. Definitely.  ::shock::  He's so damn hot!
-I love the thread idea btw...great avi too!

----------


## Elem3nt0

> Like the Playboy Mansion, just without the dopey blondes and the old man?



Nah, probably keep the dopey blondes, but they can be Hef's. I want mine to be filled with every girl i ACTUALLY know lol.

----------


## jarrhead

I had a non-lucid last night with the hottest indian chick i've ever seen!!

----------


## Leviatahon

> I had a non-lucid last night with the hottest indian chick i've ever seen!!



Haha I had an LD about an Asian chick.

----------


## Elem3nt0

Thats funny because i had a non lucid last night too with some girl i dont know but she was probably the hottest girl i ever seen.

----------


## jarrhead

yeah. I had an assasin's creed dream. Jumping from town to town, animus loading screens.. lol

----------


## Rezzo

> yeah. I had an assasin's creed dream. Jumping from town to town, animus loading screens.. lol



I didn't see anything sex-related about that post, but whatever. Sounds somewhat cool still.

----------


## jarrhead

If you read the previous posts, it involved sex. Some damn good sex at that.

----------


## Elem3nt0

You know whats pretty weird. In my dream last night i kissed that girl on my bed and she bit my lip, whish is what one of my ex girlfriends used to do, and then TODAY out of the blue my friend calls me and her and my ex come over to smoke. Thats pretty freakin weird now that i think about it, cause i havent talked to her in like months.

----------


## WarBenifit156

If anyone here has played Final Fantasy VII you know who Tifa Lockhheart is, I think she's so hot.

----------

